
HBO NOW’s app has pulled in $19M since the “Game of Thrones” premiere - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/24/hbo-nows-app-has-pulled-in-19-million-since-the-game-of-thrones-premiere
======
gergdgdfg
I hope they could do better. GOT is way better than certain movies that had
pulled in hundreds of millions.

~~~
Stanleyc23
blockbuster movies are a few times more expensive to make. also remember HBO
is getting a subscription with recurring revenue. Roughly speaking, I think if
their churn is low the ROI could be just as good if not better.

